# Stradic ci4 2500



## Loggerhead Mike (May 1, 2014)

Anybody own some? my brother accidently bought two and offered me one for 200. Have several of the older stradics but haven't been able to play with these new light weight rigs.

What do yall think about them


----------



## Jim (May 1, 2014)

Its my next purchase!


----------



## -coaltrain- (May 1, 2014)

I have 2 of the ci4+ 4000.... and I love them. About 2 years old and no problems yet. Go for it.


----------



## jojo (Jun 17, 2014)

I've always wanted one of these reels.


----------



## Seabass77 (Jul 12, 2014)

Best reel I have ever owned. I have the 3000 with the power handle and it rocks. Looking to buy a few more.


----------



## shfishinsticks (Sep 4, 2014)

Got a 2500 a couple years ago and just picked up a 3000 on clearance about 2 months ago. I like them more than a little!


----------



## Dark3 (Sep 5, 2014)

I have a 3000 ci4+. Serves as my only spinning set up for shakey/DS applications. Spooled with 8# trilene pro grade 100% flouro xl. Cant beat it


----------



## shamoo (Oct 21, 2014)

Go for it Cuz, own a couple of these myself, good little reels. :mrgreen:. Let us know how you like it.


----------



## pa17522 (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm a spinning guy and I have "4" CI4+ 2500's. Smooth and light.


----------



## shfishinsticks (Mar 11, 2015)

I have a 2500 and a 3000. They are the older CI4, not the +, but they work just fine! Practically stole the 3000. Picked it up on closeout last year for $144!!


----------

